# Support Groups



## lynyrd29 (Sep 25, 2003)

Anyone else been to a support group specifically for those suffering from anxiety? I recently heard about one in my area, and am considering going to a meeting. Anyone with support group experience? Think it will be helpful? Take Care  Lindsay


----------



## January128 (Feb 20, 2003)

Couldn't hurt. I've never been to group therapy for my anxiety or IBS but I went after I had a miscarriage. And it was so comforting to see other people who could understand what I was going through. The only problem I had with it was that at one point I wanted to do most of the talking







I'd give it a try!!


----------

